
Show HN: Deuce, a tennis scorekeeper for Apple Watch - Nuance
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/deuce-scorekeeper/id1189508962?mt=8
======
gnode
I imagine you could automatically score a tennis game, using the accelerometer
in the watch (detect sudden impulse upon striking the ball, and communicate
with your opponent's watch). I assume from reading the app description it's
not doing anything like that. Could be a cool enhancement / technical feat.

~~~
adtac
That would be impossible. A shot could go out as an unforced error or be a
winner, all without the other player moving his hand.

------
adtac
This is an excellent application that's specific to watches, great idea :)

